# Week 3|4 B&W Challenge: Animals



## zulu42 (Jan 15, 2022)

This Challenge will run until January 29, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

For this challenge photograph animals. Try to shoot with B&W intent. Wildlife photos most often show colors for the realism and impact of the scene, but an elegant wildlife shot can translate to b&W. Let's see your pets and wildlife and any animals you can portray in B&W!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 252815


Adorable I love the touch of warmth


----------



## Nevermoon (Jan 18, 2022)

The Cicada -its mouth piece often reminds me of a vintage microphone...Which is interesting considering they are our top late summer singers


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 18, 2022)

Yes! That's absolutely a Shure 55 microphone! Great photo.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 19, 2022)

That's a very colorful B&W shot Les!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 19, 2022)

Lez325 said:


> Here's mine  Redshank in flight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zulu42 said:


> Let's see your pets and wildlife and any animals you can portray in B&W!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Lez325 (Jan 19, 2022)

Removed - sorry I misread the thread

How's this- shot 4 hours ago in Mono


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## cdd29 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 21, 2022)

-

*NO*… I'm not gonna play with you unless I can
make sure you don't hide something in you fur!

Great take, ccd!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## photoflyer (Jan 22, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 252983


Outside my office window I have a couple feeders and some water for the small birds.  Last week there was a bit of commotion and rustling in the leaves below the feeder.  Next thing I knew the hawk was on the top of the fence with a bird in its talons.  I've always joked that when I was feeding the little birds I was really feeding the hawk.  Guess I was right.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 22, 2022)

I see this male Downy or it's mate every day outside my office window, but almost never both at the same time.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 22, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 252815



I think your dog is thinking "I love winter."


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2022)

posting one more.. just because it is funny..


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 23, 2022)

-

What a mean look from a little thing!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 23, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> What a mean look from a little thing!


i know..


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## photoflyer (Jan 23, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> posting one more.. just because it is funny.. View attachment 253031


I don't recognize it.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Jan 23, 2022)

The other bone was for his sister, but he wasn't sharing.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 23, 2022)

photoflyer said:


> I don't recognize it.


It's in the eyes... lol


----------



## Lez325 (Jan 24, 2022)

In the park with my 70-200mm f2.8


----------

